# Can a UK visit visa allow visits to other european countries?



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

hi everyone, i am applying for a UK visit visa to visit a boyfriend, just want to find out if on this UK visit visa can I and my boyfriend visit other european countries like Germany and france? These visits are just to site see....is this possible? Or if i want to visit other European countries do i have to apply for a specific special kind of visa to allow me visit Germany or France? Will appreciate informative responses. Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> hi everyone, i am applying for a UK visit visa to visit a boyfriend, just want to find out if on this UK visit visa can I and my boyfriend visit other european countries like Germany and france? These visits are just to site see....is this possible? Or if i want to visit other European countries do i have to apply for a specific special kind of visa to allow me visit Germany or France? Will appreciate informative responses. Thank you


As a Zambian national you will need what is called a Schengen visa which covers most countries in Western and Central Europe, including Germany and France. The fact you have a UK visitor's visa makes no difference (UK isn't part of Schengen), and you have to apply while you are still in Zambia. You apply to the country's consulate that is your main destination (staying the longest), or if your stay is of equal length, then to the country you arrive first. Remember also you can't just set off and tour those countries casually - you have to pre-plan your itinerary and pre-book every night's accommodation in advance, or no visa will be issued. You'll also need medical insurance. It's all a big hassle and expense, but I'm afraid that's the way it is.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Remember also you can't just set off and tour those countries casually - you have to pre-plan your itinerary and pre-book every night's accommodation in advance, or no visa will be issued. You'll also need medical insurance. It's all a big hassle and expense, but I'm afraid that's the way it is.


Hadn't heard of that before - at least not for a Schengen tourist visa. Is that based on the home country of the OP?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hadn't heard of that before - at least not for a Schengen tourist visa. Is that based on the home country of the OP?
> Cheers,
> Bev


Very much so, esp for those from Third World countries. Schengen countries are on the lookout for illegal work, overstay, scams, crimes, bogus asylum claims etc.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Very much so, esp for those from Third World countries. Schengen countries are on the lookout for illegal work, overstay, scams, crimes, bogus asylum claims etc.


thanks Joppa, well atleast i have held a Shcengen visa before and never violated the laws, always try top be straight in whatever I do....you are very helpful.....will apply!


----------

